

The Photos We'll Remember: 2000-2010 - jakevoytko
http://www.life.com/timeline/16231/the-photos-well-remember-2000-2010

======
netmau5
Zultan headbutt has to be my favorite picture of the decade. The last one
about the Chilean miners moved me to tears, it was a very moving picture.

------
dshankar
This is really powerful. So many problems in this world, I wish I did
something about them.

This isn't meant to be political, but that orphan kid who's entire family got
shot at the American checkpoint in Iraq, the woman who was disfigured due to
abuse by acid, the Haiti earthquake, Katrina ... I feel like I accomplished
nothing in the past decade.

------
syncsynchalt
A 5-seconds flash ad overlay on every single slide? Seriously?

